# Most docile tarantula???



## fscorpion (Oct 7, 2005)

I would really like to know what is the best species to be handled? I mean are there any tarantulas that won't kick hairs and run away when you put your hand in the terrarium? I have a curly hair and she is doing just that!
I know that there were many posts about this subject, but I would really want to hear your opinio...


----------



## ScorpDemon (Oct 7, 2005)

opinions are exactly what you will get.. no one species will b e the most docile.. its just like humans.. every individual is different, ive had P. murinus that are docile, fast but docile, and rosehairs that show a t hreat display every time you open the enclosure.. so it really depends on the individual spider


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 7, 2005)

Like ScorpDemon said, All that I can offer is my opinion based on my personal experience. I currently own 4 tarantulas one of each- G.rosea G.pulchra H. gigas    and H. Vonwirithi. the most docile by far is my G. Pulchra. She is an adult female and was wild caught as a juvenile 4 years ago. I have never seen her offer any sign of aggression. (except towards crickets) She actualy seems to enjoy handlings as she will actvely stroll over and into my hand when I place it in her enclosure. We watch tv together sometimes and she likes to stroll around on my belly and take little "naps" on my solar plexus. I think she likes the vibrations from my heartbeat. There have been many times when we were both startled from people or noises but she never bites or gets angry. The most she has ever done was grab on a little tighter. She's deffinately my favorite T from a "pet" point of view and if I had to pick just one to keep she would be the one I would choose. Hope this helps.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 7, 2005)

P. murinus. 

   
(That is obviously a joke, of course.)

As others have stated, no 2 tarantulas of the same genus are ever alike.  From everything I've gathered, G. pulchras reliably appear to be quite docile, but I'm sure even there you may find your exceptions.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Pathogenic (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a G Rosea and a Carlsbad Green that are both extremely docile and sweet.  I have never once felt threatened by either of them.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 7, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> I would really like to know what is the best species to be handled? I mean are there any tarantulas that won't kick hairs and run away when you put your hand in the terrarium? I have a curly hair and she is doing just that!
> I know that there were many posts about this subject, but I would really want to hear your opinio...



A preserved one      

Wow. I may have angered some people with that one. But its true, even if a tarantula is docile they are very fragile and I don't handle mine for fear of me hurting them rather than the other way round. That being said they are several species that are less aggressive than most. G. rosea is a great example but every now and again you get one that is more akin to a homicidal maniac rather than a timid little invertebrate. Some of my Brachy's, especially my smithi and sabulosums, will sit still to be handled but seem very stressed at this as well. My Avic's are pretty friendly as well but like to pretend they are Superman from time to time and just leap into nothing. I am getting very long winded here in my attempts to stop being an Arachnosquire so in summation, G. rosea and some of the Brachy's can be handled safely, but you need ot also realize what may happen to your pet via your handling of it.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 7, 2005)

Tarantulas are highly individual, when it comes to personality, and even the most docile will sometimes have the spider equivalent of PMS, or so it will seem!  I've found Grammostola roseas to be the most moody and unpredictable of the lot, and I've yet to see one that would not throw a threat display or even strike out with their fangs once in awhile.  I've also held P. canerides that did not offer so much as to kick hairs.  Of the spiders I have, my most docile are my Grammostola aureostriata, my largest G. pulchra(the four-inch G. pulchra I have is a psycho), and all four of my Aphonopelma chalcodes,  my A. iodius, and my A. hentzii.  My A. anax will readily threaten and kick hairs, and my Carlsbad green and A. eutylenum will also either threaten or run around like the proverbial chickens with their heads cut off!  Of my Brachy's, the only one who'll threaten is my B. vagans, but every single one will kick hairs readily.  I've never seen any Avic do a theat display, but they are all fast and prone to "sky is falling" panic responses, too.

If I were going to suggest a beginner species which is docile and easy to care for, with a reasonable amount of consistency, I'd go with either Aphonopelma chalcodes(which are quite a pretty spider, too)or A. hentzii.

pitbulllady


----------



## webchick (Oct 7, 2005)

*Docile*

I agree that they all have their own personality. 
In my opinion, we have a E. campestratus and she is a pet rock. She doesn't flick hair. The only time in 4 years that we ever saw aggression was a few days ago when my husband thought she was finished eating a pinkie (a once in awhile treat). Needless to saw, she tried to attack the tongs ;P .


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2005)

*My Picks*

No 1 PZB Pink Zebra Beauty - eupalaestrus campestratus easiest to handle
and a looker too!

No 2 Mexican Red Knee - Brachypelma Smithi usually low key handles nicely does kick hairs sometimes.

No. 3 Brazilian Black - Grammostola Pulchra - Occasionally fast moving, but usually calm an relaxed.

I have all 3 and love em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BugToxin (Oct 7, 2005)

I have both the G. pulchra and G. aureostriata, and the aureostriata is by far the most docile.  I keep several other spiders as well, but none of them are even in the same league as far as handleability is concerned, except for my one versicolor which is still a very small sling.  I would have to give the Chaco (G. aureostriata) the award for best pet T ever IMO!!!


----------



## greenbay1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I would second Bugtoxin. My G. _aureostriata_ is by far the most docile T I have.


----------



## fscorpion (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you all! I asked this question because I want to purchase another tarantula, I would like to have one that I could observe from my hands from time to time. I have no intention of stressing her every day, just a friendly tarantula...
My B.emilia is a little pet rock and she comes out every 2 weeks  D.fasciatus and A.seemanni are little fast devils-so interesting to watch in the terrarium and my B. albopilosum is a pretty slow-motion lady which always kick hairs when I want to take her for a walk  of course, I don't have them for a long time, and things may change...
I realize that behavior may vary between different exemplars of the same species, but there must be some pattern behavior...
I hope for some more replies which will make me decide...I am oriented to Grammostola after your replies   
Thanks


----------



## singlemind (Oct 7, 2005)

for the most part, pay attention to the general disposition of the species... there are always exceptions though, my G. aurostriata throws up a threat display now and again, and bit me once, as opposed to my two A. geniculatas that are just skittish. All have their own personality... its so much more fun that way


----------



## Varden (Oct 8, 2005)

You know, I don't think anyone has ever suggested this one before, but E. pachypus.  And I say that, not because I've ever handled one.  I don't handle any of mine.  But I have five of these and they are the most laid back of all my Ts.  I haven't yet gotten a single threat display out of any of them, not even while I'm cleaning out the inside of their terrariums...with them still inside.  Of the five, one has burrowed, and the others just sit there, like little pet rocks in bell-bottom trousers, curiously following the motions of my tongs as I fiddle with their enclosures.  I'm telling you, laid back.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 8, 2005)

greenbay1 said:
			
		

> I would second Bugtoxin. My G. _aureostriata_ is by far the most docile T I have.


I only have a sling of G. aureostriata however it doesnt threat and doesn't kick but it is the most stubborn thing I've seen. You can prod it and it wont move. I have actually had to slide it out of the old enclosure to put it into the new one it absolutely would not move.


----------



## Crunchie (Oct 8, 2005)

Out of my 20 odd tarantulas my adult female G.pulchra is by far the most docile.


----------



## cryptly (Oct 8, 2005)

Of all my Ts B. albopilosum, E. campestratus and G. aureostriata are the calmest.  They're fuzzy lumps with legs most of the time and never show any signs of being upset by enclosure maintenance or being handled.  My G. rosea, B. smithi and A. versicolor are usually pretty calm, but they can have their mood swings.


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Oct 8, 2005)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> Tarantulas are highly individual, when it comes to personality, and even the most docile will sometimes have the spider equivalent of PMS, or so it will seem!
> 
> pitbulllady


pms yes but premolting stress


----------



## Captante (Oct 8, 2005)

My G. aureostriata is the most docile T I own  (I also have a shy & skittish Curly hair & 
a semi-pschyo G. rosea) and it seems that based on the number of other folks that have these, the majority of them are very relaxed.. G. pulcra would be number two IMO.


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 8, 2005)

G. pulchra    :clap:


----------



## rwfoss (Oct 9, 2005)

My two cents...

G. aureostriata - our seven inch female is absolutely awesome! Very docile, very friendly, no flicking.

E. campestratus - pet rock

A. chalcodes - absolute sweetheart who will come to the top of the tank when I take the top off and comes for a walk on my arm.

B. smithi - very sweet tarantula!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Oct 10, 2005)

The nicest sweetest tarantula i have seen is my first tarantula, Scarlet, she is a B. Smithi and is absolutely sweet. She has never given me a threat display or anything, not even ever flicked a hair. She acts like she enjoys being handled and i have pics on here of her crawling on my face (not advised...). She is so sweet that my mom actually loves her!! And my mom hates all the rest of my tarantulas and scorpions so that is saying something!


----------



## P.P.'s Mom (Oct 10, 2005)

G. aurostriata by far!  My mom will even hold her!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 10, 2005)

Brachypelmas are notorious for kicking hairs.  A G. aureostriata or E. campestratus would be a little bit better.  Most of the avicularia are also pretty docile if you are open to an aboreal (though they like to climb all over you!).  Our curly flicks hairs sometimes as well even though otherwise she isn't agressive, maybe just a little nervous and flighty sometimes.

Karen


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 6, 2005)

rwfoss said:
			
		

> *E. campestratus - pet rock*



Wanna Trade lol?? I have an E. camp. that is one evil demon on 24/7 PMS.  I can't even fill her water without her attacking the dropper(yes I said dropper she won't hesitate to TAG anything in her enclosure) This is her on a good day>> :evil:


----------



## DragonMaiden (Nov 6, 2005)

IMO and my experience I would say  G Rosea  Chil rose hair T.  I havent met one that was nasty.  Some people swear B smithi  Red knee T are sweet and docile.  I have 1 who has an attitude.  I do NOT handle her at all.  She is very aggressive and lunges at the tank glass.  My 2 Rosies are handled almost every day.  They even come out when its time for a cleaning of the tank.  No hassles with them.  The key is if your going to handle them do it often.  Let them get used to you.  Unfortunately  T's are like people, some can have a bad day and wig out on you.  LOL  Others are pretty much cool.  As I said  in short.  Ck out the T before you buy her.  Have the pet store attendant/clerk handle it.  If it stays calm  you'll prolly have a calm one.  Good Luck!!


----------



## fscorpion (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you all! I have followed your advices and I got 2 G. aureostriata and I must say I am really shocked! They are incredibly docile, calm and peaceful...she won't even react if I touch her...she is easy to handle and a real joy for me. I don't bother them often of course, but I just like to have such a nice and docile species...
Thanks again to everyone...



			
				DragonMaiden said:
			
		

> IMO and my experience I would say  G Rosea  Chil rose hair T.  I havent met one that was nasty.  Some people swear B smithi  Red knee T are sweet and docile.  I have 1 who has an attitude.  I do NOT handle her at all.  She is very aggressive and lunges at the tank glass.  My 2 Rosies are handled almost every day.  They even come out when its time for a cleaning of the tank.  No hassles with them.  The key is if your going to handle them do it often.  Let them get used to you.  Unfortunately  T's are like people, some can have a bad day and wig out on you.  LOL  Others are pretty much cool.  As I said  in short.  Ck out the T before you buy her.  Have the pet store attendant/clerk handle it.  If it stays calm  you'll prolly have a calm one.  Good Luck!!


Thanks for the advice, but I can only order by mail...there are no T. suppliers in my country


----------



## syndicate (Nov 6, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> Thank you all! I have followed your advices and I got 2 G. aureostriata and I must say I am really shocked! They are incredibly docile, calm and peaceful...she won't even react if I touch her...she is easy to handle and a real joy for me. I don't bother them often of course, but I just like to have such a nice and docile species...
> Thanks again to everyone...


great choice!i love my chaco and its very docile.also has a big appetite,loves killing crickets haha.another bonus is they get huge.cant wait till mine matures


----------

